# Favorite Gnex app after root?



## adamBomb (Sep 22, 2013)

What apps are must haves to a rooted gnex? I have a few such as titanium but some others have broken my phone. I figure there is no better people to ask than other gnex users.

My current list is:

downloads

greenify

pimp my rom

rom toolbox lite

supersu

titanium backup

sd maid

I would love to get some cool themes and such that work and are free.


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

goo manager, franco kernel updater, and adfree are some additional apps i use


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Trickster Mod!


----------



## britinfitz (Dec 23, 2011)

ES File Explorer and Logo Me for me, in addition to most of the ones listed above.


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Only ONE person said Titanium Backup?

FOR SHAME! :what:


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Titanium backup is useful and one of the first things I paid for when I first got an Android device, but the UI for it is absolutely horrible and hasn't had much done with it since I bought it. Plenty of features though, only it's shimmed into a dreadful UI that isn't sure if it wants to be part of Android 2.x or Android 4.x.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

yarly said:


> Titanium backup is useful and one of the first things I paid for when I first got an Android device, but the UI for it is absolutely horrible and hasn't had much done with it since I bought it. Plenty of features though, only it's shimmed into a dreadful UI that isn't sure if it wants to be part of Android 2.x or Android 4.x.


The UI leaves a little to be desired but you gotta hand it to that guy for bringing the support 4 years after I purchased it. He supports everything.

Guess I'd have to say good ole Root Explorer.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

poontab said:


> The UI leaves a little to be desired but you gotta hand it to that guy for bringing the support 4 years after I purchased it. He supports everything. Guess I'd have to say good ole Root Explorer.


Root explorer was my second purchase I think.


----------



## Optochip (Apr 9, 2012)

yarly said:


> Root explorer was my second purchase I think.


Root Explorer was my first since whatever guide I was reading when I first decided to root my phone said to buy it lol. It is a purchase that I've never regretted though, 2 years and many other File Manager apps tested out later, it's still by far the best app I've ever used for managing files (IMO of couse).

It actually took me a while to get Titanium Backup, since when I originally rooted my phone it was simply to push 4.0.4 onto it to fix my random reboot issues that 4.0.2 was causing.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Optochip said:


> Root Explorer was my first since whatever guide I was reading when I first decided to root my phone said to buy it lol. It is a purchase that I've never regretted though, 2 years and many other File Manager apps tested out later, it's still by far the best app I've ever used for managing files (IMO of couse).
> 
> It actually took me a while to get Titanium Backup, since when I originally rooted my phone it was simply to push 4.0.4 onto it to fix my random reboot issues that 4.0.2 was causing.


I agree with you on the Root Explorer sentiment.

My first two Android app purchases were: 1. Root Explorer, and 2. Titanium Backup. I love those two apps! I always have/find a use for both of them :grin:


----------



## Steven58 (Sep 13, 2011)

hi bo!

Ad-free for me.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Steven58 said:


> hi bo!
> 
> Ad-free for me.


Hey what's up Steven.

I used to use Ad-free, but I use AdAway now.


----------

